# Fraps: Aufnahmen fehlerhaft, viele Frams fehlen, manchmal sogar Sound weg!



## Nico Bellic (9. Juli 2011)

Früher, wo ich schwächere Hardware genutzt habe, gab es das Problem nicht.
Woran könnte es liegen? Ich habe den Ausgabeort schon mal auf die andere Platte velegt, aber viel besser wird es nicht.


----------



## MasterFreak (10. Juli 2011)

Probier mal deine Sachen die du aufnimmst auf einer externen Platte zu speichern damit deine nicht ausgelastet ist !
Ansonsten könnte es am RAM liegen, da er zu ausgelastet is wegen dem Game und da is Fraps dann zuviel ^^
MfG MasterFreak


----------



## Nico Bellic (14. Juli 2011)

Habe keine externe Platte, außerdem befürchte ich, daß USB zu langsam ist für die Aufzeichnungen und E-Sata hat mein neues Board nicht mehr.


----------



## Nico Bellic (19. Juli 2011)

Es lag an der Fraps Version.
Ich habe eine ältere installiert und die Aufnahmen funktionieren wieder.


----------



## MasterFreak (20. Juli 2011)

ok


----------



## kinglsey (3. August 2011)

hab ein ähnliches problem...wenn ich mit fraps aufnehme, dann hör ich die spielgeräusche und die anderen im ts...nur mich selbst nie?! weiß wer zufällig wieso?


----------



## fac3l3ss (3. August 2011)

kinglsey schrieb:


> hab ein ähnliches problem...wenn ich mit fraps aufnehme, dann hör ich die spielgeräusche und die anderen im ts...nur mich selbst nie?! weiß wer zufällig wieso?


 Hast du schon die Standardkinderkrankheiten überprüft?
- Stimmenaufnahme in FRAPS an
- Push2Talk aus
- funktioniert das Mikro in Audacity
- hat FRAPS das richtige Mikro ausgewählt? Falls nein, primäres Aufnahmegerät in Windows ändern


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------

